
Hover Camera is a drone designed for flying indoors - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/carbon-fiber-hover-camera-indoor-drone-launch
======
sharemywin
$600? that seems like a lot for a flying selfie cam. teenager girls don't have
that much money to spend.

